# Struggling with my Griffin RTA on my V2.1 Hexohm



## Jaypstagrammar (9/5/16)

Hi veterans! 

I hope this is the right thread, but I need some help with this hickup. I recently picked up myself a authentic Hexohm, and it works like a dream with my Twisted Messes RDA & Phenotype-L RDA that both have alien claptons I built in (0.26 ohm dual 4 wraps), but with me Griffin (0.28 ohm 5 wraps staged claptons) it really burns the wick and a terrible taste even when I set the potentiometer to 0 for the Griffin. 

Any advice? Or is the Hexohm exclusively made for dripping?

Thaaanks


----------



## VapeSnow (9/5/16)

Jaypstagrammar said:


> Hi veterans!
> 
> I hope this is the right thread, but I need some help with this hickup. I recently picked up myself a authentic Hexohm, and it works like a dream with my Twisted Messes RDA & Phenotype-L RDA that both have alien claptons I built in (0.26 ohm dual 4 wraps), but with me Griffin (0.28 ohm 5 wraps staged claptons) it really burns the wick and a terrible taste even when I set the potentiometer to 0 for the Griffin.
> 
> ...



I used moonshot and griffin on the Hex with no problems at all. Have you rebuild the griffin? Maybe you have a hot spot thats usually the case when getting burn wick and bad taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jaypstagrammar (9/5/16)

Shot! 
I'll check the coils out and get back to you on it. Only thing that confuses me is it works perfectly on my Minikin but I'll check for hot spots first!


----------



## Nightwalker (9/5/16)

Weird... Only thing I can think of is hot spots. Pulse and strum ur coils until they glow inside out. I own 3 Griffins and never had a problem

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jaypstagrammar (9/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Weird... Only thing I can think of is hot spots. Pulse and strum ur coils until they glow inside out. I own 3 Griffins and never had a problem


Thanks @Nightwalker !


----------

